# Recommendations for good oils for leather products



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got a few leather leads, harnesses and longlines that are a few years old, have just cleaned them and wondered if anyone would be so kind as to recommmend products that help keep them flexible and prevent mould/mildew. 

Ta in advance.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I use either neatsfoot oil or any cooking oil I have in the kitchen. I honestly cannot tell the difference and things still last years, stay supple and hydrated. I never have pale leather products though, so leather darkening is not an issue for me.  With the likes of veg cooking oil, I never worry if I put the collars back on the dogs etc before its all soaked in, nor if they lick it etc.


----------

